# For the Kayfun fans



## kimbo



Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 8


----------



## rogue zombie

Love it...

Really not practical, but awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

The possibilities are just endless......awesome.


----------



## hands

reminds me of some kind of mad scientist or doctor Frankenstein jar with some mad experiment in it. love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Nice...it just needs a little fish swimming in there

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee

free3dom said:


> Nice...it just needs a little fish swimming in there


or some random little pickled fetus even

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> or some random little pickled fetus even



Haha 

It would also make you go cockeyed as with every draw you'd be looking at the chamber to see that vapor forming

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean

Where can I get one! Its awesome! Shut up and take my money!


----------



## kimbo

Jean said:


> Where can I get one! Its awesome! Shut up and take my money!


Power is of here now, I will post the link a bit later 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

Jean said:


> Where can I get one! Its awesome! Shut up and take my money!



https://www.facebook.com/TrippyTips?pnref=story

From them, it is not on the site yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ESH

Super WOW, may the force be with that


----------



## Riddle

I like it. Really not practical material but it's definitely nice to have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Riddle said:


> I like it. Really not practical material but it's definitely nice to have.


You coming to the meet? 
I will show you the bell cap  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

kimbo said:


> You coming to the meet?
> I will show you the bell cap
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



Yes I will definitely be coming to the vape meet.. looking forward to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeganvaper

kimbo said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TrippyTips?pnref=story
> 
> From them, it is not on the site yet


Can we maybe do a group buy?


----------



## kimbo

keeganvaper said:


> Can we maybe do a group buy?



Yes we can .. i am just taking them , a clear one and a frosted one, to the meet to fit them on a Kayfun and a Russian. I will start the Group buy so long and get prices .. then i will report back from what i saw at the meet in this thread .. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/kayfun-bell-cap-by-pallas.6809/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

